# Street Ka



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Well following on from our amusing visit to Ka land ...it looks like I'll be buying a Street Ka for my + the wife's runaround needs....so watch out I'll be taking you all on...in the bends only of course....  Running up too much mileage on my precious TT and I can't have that....!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Surely there are better cars for the money.

Mini Copper Cab?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

it's around the 11k mark and I have to say I like the looks of the Street Ka...plus teh wife will use it more than I will and she has a big say in it...


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Have a word with Abi. She's the champion of Street Ka's if you need any advice.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ttmonkey said:


> it's around the 11k mark and I have to say I like the looks of the Street Ka...plus teh wife will use it more than I will and she has a big say in it...


'ain't that the truth?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ttmonkey said:


> it's around the 11k mark and I have to say I like the looks of the Street Ka...plus teh wife will use it more than I will and she has a big say in it...


Fair dos. Women usually have the last word, or at least thats what they think  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ttmonkey said:


> Well following on from our amusing visit to Ka land ...it looks like I'll be buying a Street Ka for my + the wife's runaround needs....so watch out I'll be taking you all on...in the bends only of course....  Running up too much mileage on my precious TT and I can't have that....!


Well done  . You will have endless amounts of fun in it I'm sure and believe you me they can be very very nippy you know!  8). What colour did you get your wife and more importantly did you get hold of one with a hard top?  8)


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

So what colour are you getting?i would recomend strom grey with beige leather or silver eith black leather (though i would say the latter as i thats what i have). Oh and get a hardtop as an extra - i would if i could afford one!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Been looking at getting the French Blue....


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah thats nice 2, i know someone with a french blue, seeing it up close, it is a lovely purple/blue colour in the light. U should get a hardtop with it i think though!


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

why dont you get a black one to match!!!how cute!thats y i want my fiancee to get a silver TTconvertible!!!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

we did look at a black one to match mine but the ford black isn't metalloic or pearlesecent - basically a flat black and not the best (imo) for teh StreetKa - Silver or French Blue look good...a Hard Top in Kent isn't too crucial as the weather never gets that bad, I hardly used the one I had for my 330 convertible...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Does the streetka have an electric hood? :?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

No.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Aren't Ford stopping production of the streetka later this year? Thought I read something to that effect in Auto Express a month or so ago.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Aren't Ford stopping production of the streetka later this year? Thought I read something to that effect in Auto Express a month or so ago.


Finally come to their senses :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

StreetKa - nice little fun car - just a heavier version of the Sportka which is a great little thing to drive. Ford still know how to make small fun cars. Just buy it and enjoy it


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Much better value than a Mini Cab (ugly bloody thing anyway) - enjoy it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Aren't Ford stopping production of the streetka later this year? Thought I read something to that effect in Auto Express a month or so ago.


Yep, it's been a sales disaster even using Kylie's arse to promote it.

Don't know if Â£11K is good deal price. I'd be lookng for substantial discount to compensate for residuals later.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Saw a SK with a hardtop yesterday. Looks very good.


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, im not sure if this will be of interest, but ill put a link to it anyway:

http://www.ford-usedcars.co.uk/gtr.asp? ... ge&popup=1

It looks as though ford are trying to market more to the male buyer with this one. It does look pretty different, and with a hard top included...plus i think the alloys are different too.


----------

